# Clay / Refractory crucible link



## nivrnb (Aug 28, 2011)

I just wanted to post this link for make a clay cruicible. This forum has much information and I visit a lot of sites. I can't recall where I saw this. If someone on this forum posted it already I will delete this. I believe this is a very good tutorial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3my6-nxFjM

nivrnb


----------

